# Seeking advice from Pinarello riders



## cycling fan (May 16, 2005)

I'm researching the purchase of an upgrade bike that will last me a good 10 years. I like the design and Italian pedigree of Pinarello, particularly the Prince SL and the new Paris, along with the new carbon frame just announced, F4:13 which I suppose no one has yet ridden. Sadly, there are no Pinarellos near where I live to test ride. I'm looking for a bike that is sure-footed and responsive to steering input like a BMW 3 series, that climbs like Pantani and that won't kill your lower back from road vibration after 100 miles.
I would appreciate any input from current Pinarello owners regarding ride and handling, quality of frame and assembly and repair service. (The thread on Pinarello quirks, along with the relatively short warranty period listed on Pinarello brochures have me a bit concerned). In short, what do you like and dislike about your Pinarello and, if you had it to do over, would you buy one over again?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I bought a Galileo last year and like it a lot. It has precise steering and is stout and reassuring on descents. It's fairly light but has no noticable bottom bracket flex. The bike accelerates and maintains speed very well. Vibration damping is good. The Galileo is older (lower) technology than the Prince SL which should be a even better in most regards. I've noticed that both bikes have the same geometry. Even the Galileo can win races at the club level.

My frame has not had a problem so I don't know about service. The workmanship is first rate and the bike has axle alignment screws in the dopouts. Most people don't remember that Pinnarello pioneered the use of carbon seatstays, carbon forks and integrated headsets.


----------



## Mikez28 (May 5, 2005)

I too own a Galileo ('03) with Campy Centuar and Mavic open pro wheelset. the '03 does not have carbon chainstays but is still suprisingly comfortable for an aluminum frame. It gives up a bit of weight (partly due to wheel choice) but climbs nicely and descends like a madman ( proven over a couple of week long Colorado Tours ). Prince is same geometry and should be extra sweet. It would take a pretty intense bike to get me to put down the Pinarello for something else.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a 2003 Pinarello SL in Shocking Yellow that is all the way tricked out. Full Campy Record Carbon with compact cranks. Carbon Onda forks and seat stays. I have had several other bikes, but nothing as nimble, predictable and precise as the Prince SL. Nothing! She is so light, stiff and fast. It's a dream each time I throw my leg over her to ride as far as one can. Repairs have been non-existent for me. However, I do more than routinely lube and clean my bike more than most. I routinely each year swap out all cables and new bar tape and the like and make sure everything is tuned to perfection. Only real maintenance has been wheels and truing.

I am thinking of building out either a Dogma or the new F4:13, but not at the expense of selling the Prince. The Dogma could replace it, but I would bet the farm on the new Carbon F4 just yet.

I dare say that you won't go wrong with Pinarello. They cost more, but after the initial gasp.... they give you so much more in return that what you would have expected!

Hope this little bit helps.






cycling fan said:


> I'm researching the purchase of an upgrade bike that will last me a good 10 years. I like the design and Italian pedigree of Pinarello, particularly the Prince SL and the new Paris, along with the new carbon frame just announced, F4:13 which I suppose no one has yet ridden. Sadly, there are no Pinarellos near where I live to test ride. I'm looking for a bike that is sure-footed and responsive to steering input like a BMW 3 series, that climbs like Pantani and that won't kill your lower back from road vibration after 100 miles.
> I would appreciate any input from current Pinarello owners regarding ride and handling, quality of frame and assembly and repair service. (The thread on Pinarello quirks, along with the relatively short warranty period listed on Pinarello brochures have me a bit concerned). In short, what do you like and dislike about your Pinarello and, if you had it to do over, would you buy one over again?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Pinarello Marvel comments*

I have a MARVEL. It's the model below Prince. It has a full carbon fork, carbon seat stays, and came with a Pinarello carbon seatpost, and headset installed (that's how this model comes). Fantastic bike. The tubeset is a little more robust than the Prince tubeset which appealed to me; the MARVEL also has some interesting tubes shapes...like the DOGMA. I've had no problems at all with it. I don't know why but you don't see many of these. gvhbikes.com sometimes has them at good prices. I love riding this bike.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

*Nice ride, don't buy one*



cycling fan said:


> I'm researching the purchase of an upgrade bike that will last me a good 10 years. I like the design and Italian pedigree of Pinarello, particularly the Prince SL and the new Paris, along with the new carbon frame just announced, F4:13 which I suppose no one has yet ridden. Sadly, there are no Pinarellos near where I live to test ride. I'm looking for a bike that is sure-footed and responsive to steering input like a BMW 3 series, that climbs like Pantani and that won't kill your lower back from road vibration after 100 miles.
> I would appreciate any input from current Pinarello owners regarding ride and handling, quality of frame and assembly and repair service. (The thread on Pinarello quirks, along with the relatively short warranty period listed on Pinarello brochures have me a bit concerned). In short, what do you like and dislike about your Pinarello and, if you had it to do over, would you buy one over again?


I bought a Pinarello Surprise about 5 years ago. Lovely bike for the money, it is a heavier bike than the Prince for sure. I liked the ride and handling a lot and it fit me well. Unfortuantely I broke 2 of them in 5 years. The first was replaced under warranty and the 2nd is being considered but the distributer says probably I won't get another one. I only weigh 155 lbs and I am a strong rider but not mega- mileage or anything and not a racer. Neither bike was crashed. One cracked at the rear dropout/chainstay weld, the 2nd cracked about a third of the way down the downtube. I like to keep my bikes a long time, I am pretty dissappointed.


----------



## cycling fan (May 16, 2005)

Thanks to hairscrambled, Mikez28, Fuhgetaboudit, merckxman and flattire for posting your experiences. I really appreciate your insights. Anyone else out there riding a Pinarello? Surely there are.

Flattire, what did you think about Pinarellos warranty service? Did it take a long time to get a replacement frame? Did you have to send it to Italy?


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

cycling fan said:


> Thanks to hairscrambled, Mikez28, Fuhgetaboudit, merckxman and flattire for posting your experiences. I really appreciate your insights. Anyone else out there riding a Pinarello? Surely there are.
> 
> Flattire, what did you think about Pinarellos warranty service? Did it take a long time to get a replacement frame? Did you have to send it to Italy?


The first frame that broke was well within the warranty period. I think it took about a month or less to get a new frame. I did not get a choice on paint schemes and the 2nd frame was OK but not as nice looking at least to my tastes. But that's a minor point. My LBS handled the warranty issues through Gita sports, didn't cost me a cent, although I did have to take down and rebuild the frames (shop did the HS and BB no charge.) I doubt the bike was sent to Italy, certainly not before it was replaced. 2nd frame broke, my shop did not want to do anything (bike is out of warranty a couple years now) but I wrote a letter to Gita anyway and they responded that they would try to get a replacement from Pinarello for me, but 95% sure the answer would be no. It's been awhile and I have not heard a final response yet. I replaced it with something I found on eBay.


----------



## steadfastride (Jun 7, 2005)

*First Impressions of 2005 Paris*



cycling fan said:


> I'm researching the purchase of an upgrade bike that will last me a good 10 years. I like the design and Italian pedigree of Pinarello, particularly the Prince SL and the new Paris, along with the new carbon frame just announced, F4:13 which I suppose no one has yet ridden. Sadly, there are no Pinarellos near where I live to test ride. I'm looking for a bike that is sure-footed and responsive to steering input like a BMW 3 series, that climbs like Pantani and that won't kill your lower back from road vibration after 100 miles.
> I would appreciate any input from current Pinarello owners regarding ride and handling, quality of frame and assembly and repair service. (The thread on Pinarello quirks, along with the relatively short warranty period listed on Pinarello brochures have me a bit concerned). In short, what do you like and dislike about your Pinarello and, if you had it to do over, would you buy one over again?



Just took delivery of my new 2005 Paris last Friday. Only managed a couple of short 30km rides so far, but I am a happy camper! 

Ride feels lively, compared to my Yaqui tri bike. Feels like and fast, especially accerlerating from a stop and up hills. Not sure how to describe it, but it like the bike goes where you want to, instantaneously as you think of it....not sure if this is making sense. How much of this is from a placebo effect of having a new bike? Don't know and really don't care....it feels good, so that good enough for me!  

Looks are subjective, but I like the look of the Paris. Hydroform frame is aesthetically pleasing and unique, and the orange color scheme stands out. Hope the link below works.

http://tinypic.com/view.html?pic=5p07dx



The only thing, which I have to wait to fully evalutate is Record if fitted the bike with. Does not shift as crisply as Shimano DA, but having been told that Campy takes a while to break in, I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*factory tour*



cycling fan said:


> I'm researching the purchase of an upgrade bike that will last me a good 10 years.


I do not own a Pinnarello, and have another manufacturer's Italian steed on order, but I did have the good fortune to tour the Pinarello factory two weeks ago. Your comment reminded me of something we were told on the tour.

They have a stress machine which they put new designs in and put through something like 100,000 cycles to see how they hold up. (The new design in the machine was covered with a black bag to keep away prying eyes). His comment was that 100,000 cycles on the tourture machine is like 5 years of normal use. And since most people replace their bikes after 2-3 years, they feel that is good durability.

After we left, we all had a good laugh, as the "newest" bike in our group was 3 years old. We all decided to buy new bikes when we got home. The comment may also explain what we tend to think of as short warranty periods. Who needs more than 3 years if you are just going to buy a new bike?


----------



## cycling fan (May 16, 2005)

steadfastride said:


> Just took delivery of my new 2005 Paris last Friday. Only managed a couple of short 30km rides so far, but I am a happy camper!
> 
> Ride feels lively, compared to my Yaqui tri bike. Feels like and fast, especially accerlerating from a stop and up hills. Not sure how to describe it, but it like the bike goes where you want to, instantaneously as you think of it....not sure if this is making sense. How much of this is from a placebo effect of having a new bike? Don't know and really don't care....it feels good, so that good enough for me!
> 
> ...



Wow, you got a great looking Paris, set up just like my dream bike would be! Your ride impressions are of great interest ot me. Sounds like it's what I'm looking for as to acceleration and handling. After you take it on a longer ride, I would be very interested to know to what extent the frame absorbs road induced vibration. Does the ride seem more on the plush end or the stiff end of the spectrum? Also, what do you think about the wheelset?
Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## cycling fan (May 16, 2005)

toast said:


> I do not own a Pinnarello, and have another manufacturer's Italian steed on order, but I did have the good fortune to tour the Pinarello factory two weeks ago. Your comment reminded me of something we were told on the tour.
> 
> They have a stress machine which they put new designs in and put through something like 100,000 cycles to see how they hold up. (The new design in the machine was covered with a black bag to keep away prying eyes). His comment was that 100,000 cycles on the tourture machine is like 5 years of normal use. And since most people replace their bikes after 2-3 years, they feel that is good durability.
> 
> After we left, we all had a good laugh, as the "newest" bike in our group was 3 years old. We all decided to buy new bikes when we got home. The comment may also explain what we tend to think of as short warranty periods. Who needs more than 3 years if you are just going to buy a new bike?


Very insightful, Toast. That would explain the shorter warranty period, but I would hope that a bike that costs as much as some of these do would last a lot longer. I wouldn't know what to upgrade to after riding one of these beauts! I imagine that the factory tour was very interesting. Did they mention whether you can purchase a Pinarello there or nearby and bring it back to the USA without too much hassle?


----------



## krcflyer (Feb 5, 2005)

Got my Radius (Look THAT one up in the archives!) 8 years ago. Mr. Giovanni Pinarello sized me, recommended this frame (steel) as it was the best thing ridden at that years' Giro. They painted to my spec, fitted with full record and shipped to the US. Many, many thousand miles later, it still gets looks and compliments next to today's hottest machines. Carbon bars, fork, seatpost and a couple new wheelsets and saddles are the only upgrades. {until I decide to fork over for 10v Record}. Mr. P took my family and me on a private tour of his factory, gave my kids candy each time we visited the shop--even though my italian wasn't very good, and sent me christmas cards for years until I changed addresses. Needless to say, my Pinarello is special. It still has that sweet steel feel that melts the miles/kilos. I still salivate over the Opera and it might be next when I go back to Treviso.

Good luck.
Kirby


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Pinarello Warranty*

One more thing...and I thought it was odd....read the warranty carefully...in the case of my aluminum/carbon Marvel the warranty stated that the bike was two year warranty, other then any of the carbon which was warrantied 1 year.

To think that my 1993 Merckx came with a LIFETIME warranty.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Factory and Store*



cycling fan said:


> Very insightful, Toast. That would explain the shorter warranty period, but I would hope that a bike that costs as much as some of these do would last a lot longer. I wouldn't know what to upgrade to after riding one of these beauts! I imagine that the factory tour was very interesting. Did they mention whether you can purchase a Pinarello there or nearby and bring it back to the USA without too much hassle?


Fan,

I am sure their bikes will last a long time under normal use. I think they just want to plant the thought of needing an upgrade. The idea of a new high end bike ever few years is a wonderful thing. And come on, three year old stuff is just so low tech...

We only visited the factory, which is just outside the Treviso city limits (Villorba). They have an official factory store inside the city, but unfortunately, we didn't have time to make it there and also the the nearby Giro stage finish in Rossano Veneto (which is where the Wilier assembly plant is).
As far as bringing a bike home, we checked 5 bikes without any questions to their origin. You could easily buy one and fly home with it.


----------



## Ricksom (Oct 19, 2004)

*I have a Pinarello Opera*

I have a Pinarello Opera, the only bike in the Pinarello line made of steel. It has the same geometry as the Prince, and the same carbon fork and seat stays as the Prince in the 2003 line.

Love the bike ! (of course, what else would I say). Even though the head angle is on the steep side, it is not at all twitchy to steer. It holds its line very well on the straights, and dives into corners without complaints. My old Trek design (carbon tubes bonded to aluminum lugs) had very twitchy steering, and tended to wobble on the straights and had a lot of over-steer. The Pinarello Opera has that “small cushion of air” feel to it as many have claimed, like you are riding on top of a couple of millimeters of air. I can ride on very old and weathered country roads, and they don’t bother me in the slightest way. Even though my wheels are fairly stiff and solid Mavic Ksyrium Elites, the road roughage doesn’t make its way to my body. However, standing climbs are solid and stiff, and the steering has very little flex. I gather that the frame is not as stiff as the aluminum Prince, but it is stiff enough for me (my priority is long distance compliance and rough road tolerance).

The steel frame was the lightest one available at the time, at about 1600 grams. About the same weight as a mid range and some high end aluminum frames. I can ride the bike for many hours, without the need to get off and stretch, and the only body part getting sore is my butt from the saddle. While others complain about riding on some rough roads during group rides, I don’t notice the difference. When the group decides to go for a sprint, I have no trouble accelerating to keep up. My old Trek had a flexy frame that “wound up” on hard sprints.

No issues with quality so far.


----------



## steadfastride (Jun 7, 2005)

*Detailed ride report*



cycling fan said:


> Wow, you got a great looking Paris, set up just like my dream bike would be! Your ride impressions are of great interest ot me. Sounds like it's what I'm looking for as to acceleration and handling. After you take it on a longer ride, I would be very interested to know to what extent the frame absorbs road induced vibration. Does the ride seem more on the plush end or the stiff end of the spectrum? Also, what do you think about the wheelset?
> Enjoy your new ride!



Hi cycling fan,
Just completed a 3 and a half hour ride over a good mix of flat and rolling terrain. Caveat - All comparisons are made relative to my Tri-bike (Yaqui Carbo), so it may or may not be entirely fair (as in comparing apples and oranges.) 

Basically, I've comfirmed my initial impressions of the bike being light, stiff, stable and yet responsive. 

The Paris accelerates very well....lay on the power and the bike goes. LBS claims performance is due to the stiff oversized MOST BB in the 2005 Pinarello range. The other reason could be also because the bike handles well. Even when hammering out of the saddle, one feels stable and assured, so you just want to let it rip

These same characteristics translates to it being a good climbing bike, both seated and out of saddle. Bike felt well balanced on standing climbs, when rocking side to side....basically I just got into a rhythmn and scooted up the hill...up the chosen line...no wobbles.

I've mentioned earlier that the handling is stable and responsive. This is not a contradictory statement. The feeling is that the bike is firmly under control, but responds to your steering inputs in a flash. In tight and fast corners, you just chose the line with your eyes, and the bike takes it. Same with avoiding obstacles.

As for comfort, no less comfortable than my Yaqui, which is extremely comfortable . Still good to go after my ride.

I got the wheels after reading the near unaminous praise of the Eurus in the reviews. Chose the silver special edition purely for aesthetics.

Bottomline...No regrets getting this bike whatsover. Set-up and fit is perfect, will spend equal time between the Paris and the Yaqui.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

If you want a Pinarello, then just get a Pinarello. Most product failures tend to follow a so-called "bathtub curve," meaning that there are high infant mortality rates, then low failure rates, then higher again when the product reaches old age. Old age for bike frames is on the order of several decades. Net takeaway: buy it, check it for defects, ride the crap out of it to shake out any infant mortality issues during the warranty period, and then stop worrying about it.


----------



## cycling fan (May 16, 2005)

krcflyer said:


> Got my Radius (Look THAT one up in the archives!) 8 years ago. Mr. Giovanni Pinarello sized me, recommended this frame (steel) as it was the best thing ridden at that years' Giro. They painted to my spec, fitted with full record and shipped to the US. Many, many thousand miles later, it still gets looks and compliments next to today's hottest machines. Carbon bars, fork, seatpost and a couple new wheelsets and saddles are the only upgrades. {until I decide to fork over for 10v Record}. Mr. P took my family and me on a private tour of his factory, gave my kids candy each time we visited the shop--even though my italian wasn't very good, and sent me christmas cards for years until I changed addresses. Needless to say, my Pinarello is special. It still has that sweet steel feel that melts the miles/kilos. I still salivate over the Opera and it might be next when I go back to Treviso.
> 
> Good luck.
> Kirby


Now this sounds like the way to acquire a Pinarello! Thanks for taking the time to post this.


----------



## cycling fan (May 16, 2005)

steadfastride said:


> Hi cycling fan,
> Just completed a 3 and a half hour ride over a good mix of flat and rolling terrain. Caveat - All comparisons are made relative to my Tri-bike (Yaqui Carbo), so it may or may not be entirely fair (as in comparing apples and oranges.)
> 
> Basically, I've comfirmed my initial impressions of the bike being light, stiff, stable and yet responsive.
> ...



Thanks for that ride report. You're the first and only Paris rider I've come across so far. Sounds a lot like what I'm looking for. 

Of course, Ricksom's description of the Pinarello Opera ride sounds really great, too. Thanks for those insights.


----------



## cycling fan (May 16, 2005)

Number9 said:


> If you want a Pinarello, then just get a Pinarello. Most product failures tend to follow a so-called "bathtub curve," meaning that there are high infant mortality rates, then low failure rates, then higher again when the product reaches old age. Old age for bike frames is on the order of several decades. Net takeaway: buy it, check it for defects, ride the crap out of it to shake out any infant mortality issues during the warranty period, and then stop worrying about it.



Makes a lot of practical sense. Thanks, Number9.


----------

